# e dopo la morte...?



## Old Nietzsche (6 Aprile 2008)

spero di non urtare la sensibilità di nessuno con questo argomento.
ho risposto ad un argomento sull'eutanasia poco fa e mentre scrivevo mi cheidevo: si parla sempre di rispetto della vita, della dignità umana e della persona, ma ...dopo la morte della persona...cosa trovate "giusto" farne del corpo?
forse è un argomento macabro...ma è una realtà: negli atenei vi sono molte disquisizioni a riguardo di ciò...della possibilità di donare la salma e metterla disposizione degli _studenti di medicina_ (e non di altre facoltà, nemmeno agli infermieri o a studenti di altri triennali di medicina. Solo a quelli che saranno chiamati a sapere in modo preciso l'anatomia umana normale) affinchè possano apprendere con più cognizione di causa l'anatomia. Io studio in un ateneo in cui le autopsie non sono certo un problema perchè c'è molta apertura a riguardo (per una questione di tradizione culturale), ma so che no è così in tutta Italia per problemi "etici".
Voi cosa ne dite?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Aprile 2008)

Che il 'dono' è sempre una gran forma di altruismo, verso il prossimo, e verso se stessi visto che in fondo noi rimaniamo nelle generazioni che lasciamo. 
La sepoltura non mi ha mai interessato molto, vado poco al cimitero, i miei morti li ricordo ogni giorno che vivo.


----------



## Old Nietzsche (6 Aprile 2008)

in molti sostengano che venga meno la dignità della persona nel far ciò...ed è un casino la procedura dal punto di vista burocratico (accade tipo che i parenti della persona se sono a conoscenza della sua volontà devono non andare a "ritirare" la salma in ospedale e dopo un tot ore diventa dell'ospedale...qualcosa del genere) tutto perchè l'italia è troppo "chiusa" e governata dal vaticano...ma questo è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Aprile 2008)

E' un argomento molto delicato.
Sono favorevole alla donazione degli organi (ho nel mio portafogli un foglietto in cui tempo fa scrissi proprio "sono favorevole alla donazione dei miei organi") ma al mio corpo come oggetto di studio in università non ho mai pensato.
Ciò che vorrei è vivere nel ricordo, un pò come gli antichi poeti greci, non necessariamente per aver fatto qualcosa di grandioso, ma per essere stata capace di lasciare un buon ricordo in chi mi ha conosciuto. Ad esempio, vorrei lasciare il segno nella coscienza dei miei alunni, non affinchè siano culturalmente preparati, ma perchè abbiano gli strumenti per coltivare i loro interessi, perchè abbiano una capacità critica, e siano buoni lettori.
Del corpo dopo la morte non mi interessa granchè, non ho il culto del sepolcro.


----------



## Old Nietzsche (6 Aprile 2008)

è una realtà poco conosciuta, ci sono molte tecniche di conservazione del corpo (la più recente è la PLASTINAZIONE) però...se ne parla poco perchè è considerato un oggetto tabù. è normale che dopo la morte il corpo venga messo nella scatola di legno (o bruciato) e ...amen. invece si può essere utili nella formazione di medici che hanno consapevolezza e non svengono davanti alla vista di un cadavere...ma non si parla mai di queste cose


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2008)

io la darei volentieri la mia salma per la ricerca.
dopo morta faccian di me ciò che meglio ritengono.
mi garberebbe rimanere esposta il più a lungo possibile


a monito...


----------



## Old Nietzsche (6 Aprile 2008)

eh no...per rimanere esposti bisogna farsi mettere sotto formalina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ihihhii sai che forte...io mi farei mettere davanti il water della casa di mio figlio in posizione pensante ed aria ironica...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io la darei volentieri la mia salma per la ricerca.
> dopo morta faccian di me ciò che meglio ritengono.
> mi garberebbe rimanere esposta il più a lungo possibile
> 
> ...


All'epitaffio c'hai pensato?
Io vorrei: "Et in Arcadia ego".


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io la darei volentieri la mia salma per la ricerca.
> dopo morta faccian di me ciò che meglio ritengono.
> mi garberebbe rimanere esposta il più a lungo possibile
> 
> ...


Ma non eri per la cremazione?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma non eri per la cremazione?


machemmifrega mari'.
cremata, imbalsamata, impagliata, in naftalina..basta che non mi rompono i cabasisi anche da morta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2008)

Ho la tessera dell'AIDO dagli anni '70.
Per quel che resta credo che sarebbe di scarso interesse per un'autopsia. E ...per quel che resta ho disposto per la cremazione.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

...secondo voi, perchè sempre più persone preferiscono pensare al proprio corpo cremato, invece che in lenta decomposizione?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Io voglio essere impagliata...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io la darei volentieri la mia salma per la ricerca.
> dopo morta faccian di me ciò che meglio ritengono.
> mi garberebbe rimanere esposta il più a lungo possibile
> 
> ...


Ma a te non ti si piglia manco per la ricerca... e vai...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...secondo voi, perchè sempre più persone preferiscono pensare al proprio corpo cremato, invece che in lenta decomposizione?


Onestamente non c'ho mai pensato in questi termini... ammetto che non m'interessa cremazione o decomposizione... l'unica motivazione per cui sceglierei la prima e' per una questione di spazio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...secondo voi, perchè sempre più persone preferiscono pensare al proprio corpo cremato, invece che in lenta decomposizione?


Per far le cose di fretta e non lasciare pensieri agli eredi.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Aprile 2008)

Nietzsche ha detto:


> spero di non urtare la sensibilità di nessuno con questo argomento.
> ho risposto ad un argomento sull'eutanasia poco fa e mentre scrivevo mi cheidevo: si parla sempre di rispetto della vita, della dignità umana e della persona, ma ...dopo la morte della persona...cosa trovate "giusto" farne del corpo?
> forse è un argomento macabro...ma è una realtà: negli atenei vi sono molte disquisizioni a riguardo di ciò...della possibilità di donare la salma e metterla disposizione degli _studenti di medicina_ (e non di altre facoltà, nemmeno agli infermieri o a studenti di altri triennali di medicina. Solo a quelli che saranno chiamati a sapere in modo preciso l'anatomia umana normale) affinchè possano apprendere con più cognizione di causa l'anatomia. Io studio in un ateneo in cui le autopsie non sono certo un problema perchè c'è molta apertura a riguardo (per una questione di tradizione culturale), ma so che no è così in tutta Italia per problemi "etici".
> Voi cosa ne dite?


 
che vorrei tutto fuorché essere a disposzione tua e del tuo medico, con affetto, eh!

Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per far le cose di fretta e non lasciare pensieri agli eredi.


magari nel tuo caso è così, Persa...ma io ho sempre pensato che vi siamo motivi e paure più profonde...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> magari nel tuo caso è così, Persa...ma io ho sempre pensato che vi siamo motivi e paure più profonde...


Da giovane temevo la morte apparente e mi sembrava che una cremazione in tempi rapidi fosse preferibile alla sepoltura.
Oggi la cosa mi sembra ridicola.
In ogni caso mi sto allenando come in ...Kill Bill


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

*Per Persa*

Sei tu nell'avatar?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Buongiorno a tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei tu nell'avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












   Sandra Bullok


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sandra Bullok



Ma no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la ricordavo diversa


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da giovane temevo la morte apparente e mi sembrava che una cremazione in tempi rapidi fosse preferibile alla sepoltura.
> Oggi la cosa mi sembra ridicola.
> *In ogni caso mi sto allenando come in ...Kill Bill*
















Da Pai Mei eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da Pai Mei eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho scelto l'immagine perché (vagamente...nei miei sogni...) mi assomiglia.


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho scelto l'immagine perché (vagamente...nei miei sogni...) mi assomiglia.


OK ho capito


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho scelto l'immagine perché (*vagamente*...nei miei sogni...) mi assomiglia.


Se ti somiglia, anche solo vagamente, devi essere davvero bella!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ti somiglia, anche solo vagamente, devi essere davvero bella!


Moooolto vagamente...molto..
Però ieri sera ero ...in chiaro ...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ti somiglia, anche solo vagamente, devi essere davvero bella!


Se ci fossi stato ieri sera.... Ti saresti fatto una cultura....

IO POTRO' DIRE AI MIEI FIGLI: C'ERO !!!!!















Comunque il volto di Persa parla di lei....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se ci fossi stato ieri sera.... Ti saresti fatto una cultura....
> 
> IO POTRO' DIRE AI MIEI FIGLI: C'ERO !!!!!


Sei pure sopravvissuto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E anche noi ...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Moooolto vagamente...molto..
> Però ieri sera ero ...*in chiaro* ...


Perchè...di solito sei criptata?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè...di solito sei criptata?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

Nietzsche ha detto:


> spero di non urtare la sensibilità di nessuno con questo argomento.
> ho risposto ad un argomento sull'eutanasia poco fa e mentre scrivevo mi cheidevo: si parla sempre di rispetto della vita, della dignità umana e della persona, ma ...dopo la morte della persona...cosa trovate "giusto" farne del corpo?
> forse è un argomento macabro...ma è una realtà: negli atenei vi sono molte disquisizioni a riguardo di ciò...della possibilità di donare la salma e metterla disposizione degli _studenti di medicina_ (e non di altre facoltà, nemmeno agli infermieri o a studenti di altri triennali di medicina. Solo a quelli che saranno chiamati a sapere in modo preciso l'anatomia umana normale) affinchè possano apprendere con più cognizione di causa l'anatomia. Io studio in un ateneo in cui le autopsie non sono certo un problema perchè c'è molta apertura a riguardo (per una questione di tradizione culturale), ma so che no è così in tutta Italia per problemi "etici".
> Voi cosa ne dite?


Niet, desiderei rispettare la volontà di colui che muore.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

Nietzsche ha detto:


> in molti sostengano che venga meno la dignità della persona nel far ciò...ed è un casino la procedura dal punto di vista burocratico (accade tipo che i parenti della persona se sono a conoscenza della sua volontà devono non andare a "ritirare" la salma in ospedale e dopo un tot ore diventa dell'ospedale...qualcosa del genere) tutto perchè l'italia è troppo "chiusa" e governata dal vaticano...ma questo è un altro paio di maniche.


Ma non esiste alcuna legge a proposito che regolamenti le scelte?


( ne dubito..proprio per la presenza Vaticana)


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Comunque se qualche parte di me sara' utilizzabile, daro' tutto alla scenza... non me frega un cippo se mi vanno a mettere a pezzi nella bara... tanto non sarebbe piu' roba mia...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque se qualche parte di me sara' utilizzabile, daro' tutto alla scenza... non me frega un cippo se mi vanno a mettere a pezzi nella bara... *tanto non sarebbe piu' roba mia*...


Questo è certo...ma avete visto che aria da pupazzi hanno i corpi dei morti? Sembrano manichini...questa è una delle cose che a volte mi fa pensare che possa esistere un'anima.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo è certo...ma avete visto che aria da pupazzi hanno i corpi dei morti? Sembrano manichini...questa è una delle cose che a volte mi fa pensare che possa esistere un'anima.



Oh non che io sia meglio anche da viva... pero' non lo so... non m'interessa, se penso alla morte non vedo cadavere... non so se mispiego...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Oh non che io sia meglio anche da viva*... pero' non lo so... non m'interessa, se penso alla morte non vedo cadavere... non so se mispiego...


In effetti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si, ti spieghi...nemmeno io comunque...percepisco il Nulla.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastardo...

in che senso il nulla... il nulla puo' essere un tutto... 

Ma tu dici che esiste l'anima?


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bastardo...
> 
> in che senso il nulla... il nulla puo' essere un tutto...
> 
> Ma tu dici che esiste l'anima?


Il nulla da dove siamo arrivati...quello in cui eravamo per miliardi di anni, prima di nascere. Poi si, possiamo chiamarlo anche "tutto". 
Non so...se dovessi puntarci su qualcosa, direi di no. E forse è anche meglio sia così.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il nulla da dove siamo arrivati...quello in cui eravamo per miliardi di anni, prima di nascere. Poi si, possiamo chiamarlo anche "tutto".
> Non so...se dovessi puntarci su qualcosa, direi di no. E forse è anche meglio sia così.


Piu' o meno la penzo come te... solo io non avrei detto NULLA... 
Umanamente parlando e' difficile rassegnarsi al fatto che il corpo marcisce e non rimane niente... ma credo sia cosi'... niente anima... anche perche' la presenza di questa precluderebbe l'esistenza di un posto in cui stare con altre anime... e sarebbe una boiata


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

secondo me l'anima esiste..è quella forma di energia che crea la vita...
morti noi l'energia se ne va in giro..


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> secondo me l'anima esiste..è quella forma di energia che crea la vita...
> morti noi l'energia se ne va in giro..


Ma in giro dove? Sulla terra?...uhmmmm


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' o meno la penzo come te... solo io non avrei detto NULLA...
> Umanamente parlando e' difficile rassegnarsi al fatto che il corpo marcisce e non rimane niente... ma credo sia cosi'... niente anima... *anche perche' la presenza di questa precluderebbe l'esistenza di un posto in cui stare con altre anime... e sarebbe una boiata*


Non ho mica capito cosa intendi...cioè? Mi interessa...
Sai cosa mi dispiace di più? Non sapere cosa succederà in futuro...cosa potrà fare la specie umana, cosa scoprirà...è questo, il vero dispiacere che ho. 
Magari un'ora dopo che sono defunto, atterrano gli alieni


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

bhè dove non ne ho idea....essendo energia non dovrebbe aver problemi..
spero che la mia anima non torni sulla terra...se no sai che palle...via...verso altri lidi


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bhè dove non ne ho idea....*essendo energia* non dovrebbe aver problemi..
> spero che la mia anima non torni sulla terra...se no sai che palle...via...verso altri lidi


dovrebbe essere soprattutto "informazione"...e non vedo come questa possa resistere senza un supporto materiale...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dovrebbe essere soprattutto "informazione"...e non vedo come questa possa resistere senza un supporto materiale...


in che senso informazione?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ho mica capito cosa intendi...cioè? Mi interessa...
> Sai cosa mi dispiace di più? Non sapere cosa succederà in futuro...cosa potrà fare la specie umana, cosa scoprirà...è questo, il vero dispiacere che ho.
> Magari un'ora dopo che sono defunto, atterrano gli alieni


Intendo dire che se io sono la mia anima... il mio corpo ( e che corpo scusa eh) parla e si muove perche' c'e' un anima dentro... provo emozioni dolere e compagniacantante perche' c'e'  l'anima... l'anima dopo non puo' semplicemente dissolversi... 
anche se fosse una forma di energia alla morte si dissolverebbe o andrebbe altrove... si capisce?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dovrebbe essere soprattutto "informazione"...e non vedo come questa possa resistere senza un supporto materiale...


Esattamente quello che cercavo di spiegare...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intendo dire che se io sono la mia anima... il mio corpo ( e che corpo scusa eh) parla e si muove perche' c'e' un anima dentro... provo emozioni dolere e compagniacantante perche' c'e' l'anima... l'anima dopo non puo' semplicemente dissolversi...
> anche se fosse una forma di energia alla morte si dissolverebbe o andrebbe altrove... si capisce?


si, ora ho capito...infatti credo che senza il supporto materiale di un corpo, l'energia vitale che chiamiamo anima si dissolva.


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

non capisco...informazione???


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che cercavo di spiegare...


Si ora ti ho capita...sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non capisco...informazione???


Cosa fa di te ciò che sei? Che senti di essere? Non parlo del nome o del passato...
Qualunque forma di identità, è informazione. E' struttura. Dire che l'anima è energia, a mio avviso equivale a dire che non sopravvive  realmente nulla di noi dopo il decadimento organico della morte.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, ora ho capito...infatti credo che senza il supporto materiale di un corpo, l'energia vitale che chiamiamo anima si dissolva.



Inoltre pansa alle persone celebrolese per esempio... che non hanno capacita' di intendere e volere o addirittura provare emozioni... che cacchio di anima avrebbero?

E non fraintendetemi...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Inoltre pansa alle persone celebrolese per esempio... che non hanno capacita' di intendere e volere o addirittura provare emozioni... che cacchio di anima avrebbero?
> 
> E non fraintendetemi...


Non ti fraintendo affatto.
A mio avviso, quel nucleo interiore che chiamiamo comunemente anima, si forma  col concepimento...lentamente cresce, evolve, si struttura, si arricchisce, matura...poi decade, ed infine svanisce.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ti fraintendo affatto.
> A mio avviso, quel nucleo interiore che chiamiamo comunemente anima, si forma  col concepimento...lentamente cresce, evolve, si struttura, si arricchisce, matura...poi decade, ed infine svanisce.


Pero' vedi riprendiamo la questiose del bambino nato celebroleso... dov'e' la falla nel corpo o nell'anima? Se dici tutt'e due vuol dire che non c'e' distinzione tra anima e corpo perche' vanno a bracetto... e io penso siano la stessa cosa... nascono, si sviluppano e muoiono come un tutt'uno... se sono fallate lo sono entrambe...


----------



## MariLea (7 Aprile 2008)

io desidero essere adagiata nella terra...
così qualche trasformazione ci sarà...

anima, emozioni, sentimenti, energie..... stanno nel cervello... ed anche quello si decompone...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> *io desidero essere adagiata nella terra...
> così qualche trasformazione ci sarà...*
> 
> anima, emozioni, sentimenti, energie..... stanno nel cervello... ed anche quello si decompone...


Non credo la USL sarebbe d'accordo...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' vedi riprendiamo la questiose del bambino nato celebroleso... dov'e' la falla nel corpo o nell'anima? Se dici tutt'e due vuol dire che non c'e' distinzione tra anima e corpo perche' vanno a bracetto... e io penso siano la stessa cosa... nascono, si sviluppano e muoiono come un tutt'uno... se sono fallate lo sono entrambe...


Anche secondo me in questo caso la diversità è in entrambe le cose...andare a braccetto però, non vuol dire proprio essere la stessa cosa...anche se i mattoni che li compongono sono gli stessi, IMHO.
Comunque concordo...nascono crescono si strutturano decadono e muoiono assieme...corpo ed anima.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo la USL sarebbe d'accordo...


ma certi animaletti si...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche secondo me in questo caso la diversità è in entrambe le cose...*andare a braccetto però, non vuol dire proprio essere la stessa cosa*...anche se i mattoni che li compongono sono gli stessi, IMHO.
> Comunque concordo...nascono crescono si strutturano decadono e muoiono assieme...corpo ed anima.


Vero meglio non mettere limiti al caso...


----------



## MariLea (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo la USL sarebbe d'accordo...


sì, li ho visti... un campo con tante croci tutte uguali, sono i posti dei poveri che non hanno nessuno che sostenga le spese... dopo 3 anni credo, le ossa vengono tolte e trasferite nell'ossario comune.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero meglio non mettere limiti al caso...


Mai mettere limiti...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

io vorrei che mi lasciassero sdraita sguaiatamente sul mio divano....mi faccio piccola piccola...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io vorrei che mi lasciassero sdraita sguaiatamente sul mio divano....mi faccio piccola piccola...


Tanto l'odore sarebbe uguale a quando eri viva...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanto l'odore sarebbe uguale a quando eri viva...


no più gustoso di sicuro...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no più gustoso di sicuro...


Forse... i miei amici vermi mi aspettano con ansia...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

ecco, l'idea che dalle mia labbra escano disgustosi vermi mi fa cagare....
mandatemi al rogo....previa lapidazione..


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *ecco, l'idea che dalle mia labbra escano disgustosi vermi mi fa cagare....*
> *mandatemi al rogo....*previa lapidazione..


Ecco uno dei motivi per cui si preferisce la cremazione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




In anni ed anni, da vivi ci mangiamo l'impossibile...e alla fine, quando si tratta di restituire il favore, facciamo gli egoisti


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ecco, l'idea che dalle mia labbra escano disgustosi vermi mi fa cagare....
> mandatemi al rogo....previa lapidazione..


Tranquilla che dopo la lapidazione sfido i vermi a riconoscere le tue labbra...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In anni ed anni, *da vivi ci mangiamo l'impossibile*...e alla fine, quando si tratta di restituire il favore, facciamo gli egoisti


hai mica torto...ieri avevo degli amici a pranzo e mangiando il gorgonzola c'erano proprio delle simil larvette verdognole.....ho superato lo schifo con un bicchierone di grignolino...ma che schifo...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> hai mica torto...ieri avevo degli amici a pranzo e mangiando il gorgonzola c'erano proprio delle simil larvette verdognole.....ho superato lo schifo con un bicchierone di grignolino...ma che schifo...


Qui da noi c'è il famoso casu marzu...il formaggio piccante coi vermini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma se bevi prima un paio di bicchieri di cannonau, non li vedi più...se ne bevi un altro paio, perdi di vista pure il tavolo


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

ma i nostri vermi...saranno commestibili???


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma i nostri vermi...saranno commestibili???


Tutte proteine nobili


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

son parole grosse....le mie saranno nobili...ma le tue????  

	
	
		
		
	


	








e quelle di lettrice???? altro che nobili...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutte proteine nobili


Larve di mosca DOC 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' a _me mi piace_ e me ne sbatto


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Larve di mosca DOC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...però mi sembra tutto sommato giusto, alla fine, ricambiare!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...però mi sembra tutto sommato giusto, alla fine, ricambiare!


A me l'idea non dispiace... sono sempre stata contraria agli sprechi...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me l'idea non dispiace... sono sempre stata contraria agli sprechi...


Ok, concordo...creiamo il movimento...FIAMME? NO GRAZIE.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, concordo...creiamo il movimento...FIAMME? NO GRAZIE.


Mettiamo come logo una bella miniatura di un rogo...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mettiamo come logo una bella miniatura di un rogo...


Io pensavo ad un verme felice che pasteggia


----------



## Verena67 (7 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei tu nell'avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lei è piu' carina ma nell'avatar c'è Sandra Bullock!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qui da noi c'è il famoso casu marzu...il formaggio piccante coi vermini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a proposito.
memore delle discussioni sul Cannonau, l'ho bevuto.

mmm.

Continuo a preferire i vini piemontesi, ma di parecchio, e non per provincialismo.

Bacio!


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lei è piu' carina ma nell'avatar c'è Sandra Bullock!
> 
> Bacio!


... me lo aveva gia detto Persa che non e' lei, comunque grazie


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

mo cojioni....sandra bullock è proprio una figazzona.....
secondo me la fate fuori dalla tazza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a proposito.
> memore delle discussioni sul Cannonau, l'ho bevuto.
> 
> mmm.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mo cojioni....sandra bullock è proprio una figazzona.....
> secondo me la fate fuori dalla tazza...


Verena mi vuole bene ...e forse è un po' miope...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Verena mi vuole bene ...e forse è un po' miope...


Io ci vedo benissimo, e dico che sei una donna mooooolto interessante!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io ci vedo benissimo, e dico che sei una donna mooooolto interessante!


Ma allora mi vuoi bene anche tu ...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma allora mi vuoi bene anche tu ...


Certo che si....


----------



## Verena67 (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Verena mi vuole bene ...e forse è un po' miope...


 
ma miope ci sarete voi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  (lo sono ma correggo bene...)

Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a proposito.
> memore delle discussioni sul Cannonau, l'ho bevuto.
> 
> mmm.
> ...


Chissà che cannonau hai bevuto...anche di barbaresco ce ne sono di meravigliosi e di fetenti.
Assaggia questo (se riesci a rintracciarlo li a Torino)...rapporto qualità/prezzo straordinario!
http://karasardegna.com/scheda.asp?id=0738&ver=it


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chissà che cannonau hai bevuto...anche di barbaresco ce ne sono di meravigliosi e di fetenti.
> Assaggia questo (se riesci a rintracciarlo li a Torino)...rapporto qualità/prezzo straordinario!
> http://karasardegna.com/scheda.asp?id=0738&ver=it


E a me mi fai bere birra...tze...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E a me mi fai bere birra...tze...
















Non mi sembra che ti dispiacesse troppo...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che ti dispiacesse troppo...


Questo perche' non mi hai offerto altro...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo perche' non mi hai offerto altro...


Veramente le ordinazioni le facevi tu... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E poi, onestamente, il mamuthone alle sei di sera ed a stomaco vuoto lo vedrei come un tentato omicidio!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente le ordinazioni le facevi tu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















Bhe' due rompicoglioni in meno...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' due rompicoglioni in meno...


in effetti...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chissà che cannonau hai bevuto...anche di barbaresco ce ne sono di meravigliosi e di fetenti.
> Assaggia questo (se riesci a rintracciarlo li a Torino)...rapporto qualità/prezzo straordinario!
> http://karasardegna.com/scheda.asp?id=0738&ver=it


Interessante che nel thread ..."...e dopo la morte?" metti un vino da farli resuscitare, i morti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ps. Ho visto che han in offerta anche il nepente della cantina di Oliena...entrambi però son 2006...non si trovano 2005 o 2003?


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Interessante che nel thread ..."...e dopo la morte?" metti un vino da farli resuscitare, i morti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se vuoi davvero resuscitare un morto (anche se rischia di ammazzare te col prezzo...), ecco il re, più volte campione del mondo:
http://karasardegna.com/scheda.asp?id=0014&ver=it
Certe annate spariscono subito...o c'è poca produzione, o sono particolarmente apprezzate.
Comunque prova il mamuthone...poi mi dirai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Interessante che nel thread ..."...e dopo la morte?" metti un vino da farli resuscitare, i morti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho parlato Bond ...James Bond...


----------

